# I went to the Fort Snelling Military and Air Museum *PICS and LINK



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Since my Dad has been back from Iraq he has been really family oriented lately. Always wanting to do things with family. I think it's great.
Anyway, Mysefl and my three boys, Brother in law and nephew and Dad took a trip the the base:

















































More at the LINK

Chris


----------



## Greyhound (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice pictures

I like the Cobra


----------



## VeNoM (Aug 21, 2006)

WOW  The SR-71.
Nice pics, i too like the cobra. Im in love with the AH-1Z super cobra varaint.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Mustang looks really great!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Mustang looks really great!


Would agree. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

nice pics. the boat / truck vehicle, forget what they call them . they use those in boston for tourist tours. duck tours as they are called. the boston police had one but i dont know if its still there


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

i miss the air shows, havent seen any in these parts for awhile. i love the ww2 planes


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

It's a shame they're letting that DUKW rust like that...


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

spe130 said:


> It's a shame they're letting that DUKW rust like that...


Believe it or not that was restored at one time. They don't have an indoor place to store them through the winters so their they all sit. Everything they do is by donation and volunteer's. Anyone rich enough to put up some pole sheds for them???
Chris


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

If you ever get out East and are travelling on Interstate 95 stop in at the Aberdeen Proving Ground Ordnance Museum. Quite a collection of tanks and self-propelled munition, plus a collection of hand-held weapons inside. There is a slow but ongoing effort to weatherproof the equipment kept outside.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

superduty455 said:


> Believe it or not that was restored at one time. They don't have an indoor place to store them through the winters so their they all sit. Everything they do is by donation and volunteer's. Anyone rich enough to put up some pole sheds for them???
> Chris


That would be a good project for some VFW folks. A few pressure treated poles, some pressure treated 2X4s and some tin roofing and they're all set. No use restoring them if you can't keep the weather off them.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice collection of aircraft they have there. The A-12 is cool of course but the F-102 is really cool. The armor collection is great too. Sorry to see that they are forced to keep everything outside though.


----------

